
So, British Airways just kicked in the door at Heathrow - mseebach
http://twitter.com/search?q=%23LHRdrama
======
gaius
I love how one guy, MikeTonge, says a plane has engine damage, no citation or
anything, and the rest of the channel is people "re-tweeting" it. WTF is the
point of that even, everyone in in the channel would have seen it the first
time. You did that on IRC you'd be kickbanned.

